# New puppy too scared to go into the garden or outside at all



## Baxters mum (May 10, 2013)

We have a 10 week havanese which we brought home 3 days ago. He has been a delight and enjoyed running and playing with us in the garden. But it rained yesterday and ever since won't come go out the door now. We have tried everything to coax him out treats, encouragement etc but no joy. In the end we picked him up and put him outside but refuses to go on the grass and just stands by the door whining and crying. We tried putting him on the leash too but still wouldn't go near the grass. We are not pad training him indoors so obviously this is causing a major issue with his toilet training, 
Any advise please, I don't know what else to do!

Thank you so much


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome .This could be due to lack of socialisation, as in he has never experienced rain before and/or is associating it with this new place? 
From a behavioural point of view I wouldn't lure or force him. I would just leave the door open and allow him to decide. If it was fine outside perhaps get him all jazzed up with a fetch game and eventually work up to rolling the ball/toy outside. Make no big deal if puppy goes outside and comes back in. Just repeat.
I would be looking at getting going with socialisation and training with him though, sounds like scary things are already having a major impact.


----------



## Baxters mum (May 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for replying. We have left the door open but so far has just sat on the doormat. Shall I just try to get him to go potty on training pads indoors then? Difficult with the socialisation as he won't be fully vaccinated for another 3 weeks, or would it be ok to have friends dogs to the house as I know they are vaccinated properly? 
Really appreciate any help as have not owned a dog before and don't want to do the wrong thing and make the situation worse.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Baxters mum said:


> Thank you so much for replying. We have left the door open but so far has just sat on the doormat. Shall I just try to get him to go potty on training pads indoors then? Difficult with the socialisation as he won't be fully vaccinated for another 3 weeks, or would it be ok to have friends dogs to the house as I know they are vaccinated properly?
> Really appreciate any help as have not owned a dog before and don't want to do the wrong thing and make the situation worse.


so he's not going out in good weather? how did the breeder train him?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he doesn't need all his shot's http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


----------



## Baxters mum (May 10, 2013)

Don't think he had been out with the breeder, the pups were just in a big pen. No he won't go outside at all, it has been fine most of the day. When we picked him and put him outside he did everything he could to not go near the grass & just whined and cried by the door trying to go back in. 
We live in the uk and are told that puppies must not go outside to public areas until they have had their 2nd vaccination jabs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no that's not the current thoughts on socialization. To be honest ,you might have trouble with puppy classes . I would recommend a trainer come in for an assessment . For now you'll have indoor train.http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining IF you want help finding a trainer let me know, I've got UK conections.


----------



## Baxters mum (May 10, 2013)

That's very helpful, thank you. I will see what I can find locally & let you know if I need your connections.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Baxters mum said:


> That's very helpful, thank you. I will see what I can find locally & let you know if I need your connections.


sounds good but do it asap


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine got scared of the rain too. I was trying for a very long time to have them be outdoor potty dogs. During the bad weather I had a covered deck area that I used green indoor outdoor grass stuff. That worked really good and they didn't have to get wet.It's very cheap and doesn't take much so I just hosed it off a few times then threw it away. I cut pieces of the main roll.


----------



## Baxters mum (May 10, 2013)

Thank you suzi, that's a good idea as really want him to potty outside. He is venturing onto the paved area, although it hasn't even rained since. So i could set up what you suggested there. He seems very nervous of any noises etc outside.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester is no fear in the rain, although thunder sends him sprinting back.:bolt: I don't know why, but Chester does NOT like going in the front yard only in the backyard he is fine with it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie won't go on the grass if it is raining or if there is a heavy dew. I just pick her up and put her there and tell her to pee pee. If raining I take her with a great big umbrella. She doesn't hesitate anymore--just gets it done quickly and runs back to the door. When we have all day rain and thunder storms, she uses the pee pads cause I won't go out on those days eith


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My puppy does not care for rain either but he will go eventually. I trained mine to go on the footpath/sidewalk versus grass. I live in Florida and people use a lot of chemicals on their lawns here, plus I live downtown and while there are grassy areas there is a lot of pavement. I used indoor pads when he first came home but he transitioned to outside just fine, so dont worry about using both. I would also find some type of treat he likes for these types of situations. For my pup it is chicken or liver treats. I try to always have them for situations where he might be fearful, such as outside in rain, when he sees large dogs etc.

Also they are a bit nervous at first but with time and positive encouragement they do get over it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My dogs love the rain. The evil wretches purposely go out and play so that they can come in and get towel massages. They come in dripping wet, sit down and wait with their noses pointing up to the ceiling. It is a ritual. I start at their nose and work down. 

5 minutes later, out they go again....


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

As a young pup, I walked Oreo in the rain to get him accustomed to west coast weather. At first he didn't want to go but I kept coaxing him until he was fine with rain. He's a champ now with rain...he'll want to go out even if it rains.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Living in Seattle, Emmie had no choice but to get used to the rain, and now she handles it better than I do. This morning, she went running in the rain with my sister and came back looking like a wet (but very happy) rat.  - Jeanne


----------



## Baxters mum (May 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice, he's getting a little braver today and ran on the grass briefly but is spending more time in the garden sniffing round the paved areas etc. I'm very glad it hasn't rained anymore so hoping that by the time it does he'll have some more confidence! Also been walking him round the streets in my arms to get him more used to the sounds and smells etc so that when he's had his last vaccination in a week and a half time he'll hopefully be less nervous!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Try lots of treats (half a tic-tac size) - when he's outside in general, particularly for walking nicely at a heel. That way, you're training him to walk well plus he's close by to give a treat to. Start to extend the time/distance between treats (think like a slot machine, never sure when he'll get a jackpot) and he'll quit worrying about his surroundings and focus on you.


----------

